# how to get my dog to stop peeing in the house



## mystic breeze (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 2 year okd male chahuahua and he seems to want to pee in the house when I'm not looking I know he knows better but what can I use to get rid of the urine smell untill I break him of this habbit he has seemed to get back into again?


----------



## malteseluvr (Oct 16, 2006)

Nothing will completely get rid of the smell 100% but there are products that can get rid of the scent enough to the point were the dog cant regonize it.... i cant remember what this one product was called it was some thing like enzme idk something like that but if you go to a local pet store or look on the internet there is bound to be some thing that will break the smell down
hope i helped in any way!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Nature's Miracle, Anti Icky Poo, and Simple Solution are a few good odor removers.

Is the dog neutered?


----------

